

French Government Open Data site - ChrisArchitect
http://new.data.gouv.fr/

======
malka
Nice. It would be even better to have access to computer-friendly data (such
as json). Some of the data is usable (xls for example), and some is not (the
only data for the non-profit organisations is this page :
[http://www.asso1901.com/searchdepart.php?l=fr](http://www.asso1901.com/searchdepart.php?l=fr)
)

So, nice to have access to such data, I just hope it will be more program
friendly in the future

